# Kraftwerk



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Classically-trained, very brainy music.



> *Kraftwerk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also influenced a ton of metal bands including Celtic Frost (gods!).


----------



## Elaryad (Jul 29, 2008)

I absolutely love them ! And that "Tour de France" album is a gem.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

My ratio of Classical to non-Classical discs is increasing over the years, but I still found *Kraftwerk- THE MIX* on my shelves.

I have a vague memory of reading one of their interviews from a (long) while ago. The two most memorable things I recall were 1) they said that when one of their units made an unprogrammed sound, they did NOT want to discourage it, and 2) they were horrified by the instrument-smashing antics of bands such as The Who.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

My son Scott is a Kraftwerk nut, & we have all the remixes & so on that you can get. I particularly enjoy The Man Machine and Tour de France Soundtracks. The later is an amazing sound-picture of the event. The double "live" set, Minimum Maximum, is a good place to start investigating this band, as it has old & new material.


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

I have to say that I am not familiar with any of their recent output, but I got this on vinyl in about 1978 (I was only eight years old, but it's still in good condition):










Thanks for reminding me of these pioneers of electronic music...


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Radio-Activity is interesting, and the title track is mesmerising, but I wouldn't recommend it as an introduction to Kraftwerk. Trans-Europe Express is popular, and so is Computer World.


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually, I have Computerwelt also. But that album (Radio-Activity) was very different from anything that was on the radio, and was the beginning of my divergence from pop.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

A couple of Kraftwerk's members had some musical training, but their early efforts were partly improvisatory and the compositions were unremarkable & not too well played. They then set out to create a specifically German popular music, bought and developed some cutting-edge electronic devices, and started to do something interesting. "Autobahn" was the beginning of their new style. Subsequent albums had themes concerning life in the age of technology, and there is sometimes an undercurrent of humour. There are only two post-Autobahn CDs that I would not recommend: "Electric Cafe" and "The Mix". I've read that their concerts are tremendous too.


----------

